# Another sudden death



## sha10ly88 (Aug 17, 2009)

I seriously dont know what had happened. She just died. I havent even name her. She was going to be adopted after shes weaned from mom. Suddenly she just died this afternoon. I just saw her lying there and thought she was sleeping when I realised there was no reaction when I accidentally knocked over the box. She was ok in the morning. She was eating hay and drinking water like the other babies. Suddenly she died and I dont know whats the reason. Did she tried to jump out of the box when she fell and knock her head on the bowl of water? Could she have choked? She was dry and I didn't see any blood on her or anywhere around her. I have placed them in a box and coverd the top with towels because they have started to jump out themselves and my folks kept nagging and scolding me when the babies went anywhere near the wires near the TV. 

I'm guilty. Its definitely my fault. 

Thats her. I did think of the name Ash before I found her an adopter. I thought I just leave it to the adopter to give her the name.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

We can't ever know what happened but you need to now carefully watch all the rest of the litter in case it's somrthing catching or genetic or circumstancial.

Binky Free Ash


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss. She was a darling looking little bunny. It's really hard when you lose them that young, but don't go blaming yourself. All we can do is love and take care of our fur babies--we can't have them forever. Rest in peace little one.


----------

